# Dura-Ace 9000 shifter cable availability...



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone with inside scoop know when those will show up on the market and can be bought separate from the other components?
They're pretty far down on the list of importance for journos and Shimano, rightfully I'm sure, so no one has mentioned it in any of the articles I have seen.

But Shimano has made a big deal of the shifting effort improvement over 7900 and attributes much of it to the inner cables, if you read carefully (cable housing unchanged). So I'm dying to get my hands on some to improve my crappy 7900 rear shifting.

Thanks much for any insider tidbits, edu-ma-cated guesses, whatever.


----------



## wettek (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been searching high and low for availability as well. From all the reviews, they're supposed to make a huge difference, so I'm really keen to change my 6700 inners.
All the UK online stores ie Wiggle, CRC, Ribble are offering the mechanicals, but no cables/wires.
Anyone know anything?


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

wettek said:


> I've been searching high and low for availability as well. From all the reviews, they're supposed to make a huge difference, so I'm really keen to change my 6700 inners.
> All the UK online stores ie Wiggle, CRC, Ribble are offering the mechanicals, but no cables/wires.
> Anyone know anything?


Of course the 9000 components are not actually in stock at wiggle etc. Essentially they're taking pre-orders.


----------



## wettek (Aug 2, 2012)

True, they are still all pre-order "due Mid September" ie about now. I am just surprised all the "hard" mechanical components are being advertised, but not a mention of the cables from anyone.......................


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

not even the main importer which explains why the shops aren't mentioning them...
Madison.co.uk : Shimano Dura-Ace


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Crappy rear shifting of DA 7900 is more due to crappy installation. Nothing wrong with Dura Ace cables. A couple of tips are:
- Ream out all the cable housing ends such that they offer no restriction
- Make sure your cable housing is fully seated
- Route the cable housing on the backside of the handlebars
- Have a nice full loop in back at the rear derailleur.

Contrary to all the mis-information published abouut 7900, the pull ratio is the same as all Shimano road derailleurs for the past 20 years. Pull ratio was revised for 9000 however and quite possibly it will be the best DA yet but there is nothing wrong with DA 7900 rear shifting when set up properly and front shifting is best in class with 0 trim on big ring.

PS: if you want to try a different cable, purchase a Jagwire Ripcord individual rear derailleur cable...teflon coated. The new 9000 cable is likely a duplicate of the Jagwire cable with teflon coating...as std. DA cables are uncoated stainless. SP-41 housing is best in class and also popular for Campy bikes.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The 7900 FD pull ratio was changed from 7800. The RD pull ratio was unchanged, and 7800 RDs were a common "upgrade" for the pro teams to get away from the flexy carbon pulley cage, until Shimano stiffened up the 7900 RD.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> The 7900 FD pull ratio was changed from 7800. The RD pull ratio was unchanged, and 7800 RDs were a common "upgrade" for the pro teams to get away from the flexy carbon pulley cage, until Shimano stiffened up the 7900 RD.


Your reference to the 7900 RD perhaps explains initial accounts when DA 7900 came out...that rear shifting was poor. Can you comment on when Shimano made a change...presume it was a running change but may have been model year specific...when Shimano increased the stiffness of the rear flexy carbon pulley cage as you put it? Is there a telltalle physical change to the RD 7900 to discern if it is the stiffer version?

Thanks


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think they may have made the change right around the time that 7900 was launched. The teams testing prototypes commented on the flex and I believe Shimano made a running change just as or soon after 7900 was released to the public.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Shifting remains poor and much of it is cable-related. swapped out RD for 6700, no difference.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Forget the 9000 cables, get Nokon.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Forget the 9000 cables, get Nokon.


Have you shifted DA 9000 mechanical? Nokon would be a downgrade!!! Best mechanical I've ever tried, front is simply astounding & rear can downshift with 1 finger!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

thumper8888 said:


> Shifting remains poor and much of it is cable-related. swapped out RD for 6700, no difference.


If you know its cable related which is generally the case, why can't you fix it?
PS: in my experience careful set up trumps cable brand.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

roadworthy said:


> If you know its cable related which is generally the case, why can't you fix it?
> PS: in my experience careful set up trumps cable brand.



Simple. The whole setup, from the STI, to the cables to the rear equals substandard performance. It's cable-related because NO cable has little enough frication to allow it to work to a reasonable standard when routed through Zipp Vuma bar and internal frame routing. The shifter and rear are adequate when the cables can be run outside a bar and outside a frame. Never mind that Red or Campy can handle the internal routing.
Thanks for the vote of confidence, though, on my wrench work.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

mpcbike said:


> Have you shifted DA 9000 mechanical? Nokon would be a downgrade!!! Best mechanical I've ever tried, front is simply astounding & rear can downshift with 1 finger!


Naah, looking forward to it though. Have tried 7970 and that's pretty hard to beat for shiting ease, heh heh.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Any luck finding the new 9000 shift cables? 

Bluesky cycling.com has the brake cables.

The Hottest Mountain Bike Parts, Accessories & Clothing at Discount Prices @ BlueSkyCycling.com


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sent an e-mail to Maddison.co.uk the EU Shimano distributor.
They replied that the DA9K shift cable sets will be available mid March.


Then called Quality Bicycle Products. They stated;

part no. QBP CA1113 brake cable (he couldn't tell by the description if it was housing and cable but he said he was almost certain it was BOTH)
part no. QBP CA1110 shift cable and housing (it is for sure cable AND housing)
BOTH due to be in stock at QBP at the end of April


----------



## youcoming (Oct 16, 2009)

I have Nokon on SRAM Force and could only tell difference on front shifting. Tried out DA 9000 just before Xmas and that's part of the reason I'm running back to Shimano, the shifts are amazing!


----------

